# Time for a change! No more lazy sissy...



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok. I think it's time for a change for me. Firstly I will tell you that I haven't treated myself very well lately. Almost for two years all my free time was spent on PC and not playing games or relaxing, but working, learning some stuff and so on. I separated from my friends and all days were just the same school->home->PC and so on. I also was going to the Gym, but I wasn't training very well, cause I didn't have any motivation. All these years I was sleeping not alot and not getting enough rest.My eyes were very sore sometimes. I wasn't eating very well. From good physical shape and condition I got really bad. I felt like dead most of the. If I wouldn't have blushing, shyness, nerves, anxiety and all these stupid feelings I wouldn't feel like human anymore...
And last week I was feeling really bad... I think it was one of the worst points with my depression and SA. I just was too tired of life, I wanted to quit all my work, projects, I wanted to screw it all. I just couldn't handle life anymore, I wanted just to die. But I managed to stay calm and today I feel even good and ready for a change.

What can I say is that I got really lazy. After school I felt really tired and spent most of the time sitting by the PC or lying on the bed watching TV. I just felt really lazy and didn't want to go anywhere or do anything. I also was trying to avoid lots fo situations and stuff, I was a real sissy.

But now I decided to change this. Firstly from Monday, for three days now, I am trying to change the way i am thinking. Now I will try just to do things. I need to go somewhere? I won't sit anymore and think how tired I am to go somewhere - I will just go. Without any thinking. I need to do anything? I won't sit and think that I will do it later - I will do it now. Also I am trying to be more energetic always move and be more happy, not let bad things inside my mind. 
All I can say that it's really working. It's something hard, because you can forget about it, but I am really feeling much better and even more confident now. 

For this weekend I have goals to find a new good 3days workout program for the Gym and to make myself a workout plan for home training with bodyweight physical/cardio exercises (push ups, pull ups, shadow boxing, stretching).
Also I need to find a good diet and to make a strict week plans. I will keep updating on my goals and work.


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

*Yeah!*

I can hear you sing along with me already :drunk


----------



## staystrong12 (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah definetly keep us posted...i do know exactly what u are going through or went through...after school everyday i go home and sit at the computer or watch t.v


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

OK. an update.
Starting to do really good. I think my depression is gone now. Still have lots of things to do, but it's going quite well at the moment. I finally manage to keep up with everything. I now manage to rest, eat well, workout 5-6 times a week and to work on my projects. I have gotten myself the workout programms I planned and I am doing really well with working out. Now just need to plan a better diet and to get little more into study's.
Also need to overcome sweating and blushing problems when walking...


----------



## ShawnLim (Mar 23, 2009)

staystrong12 said:


> yeah definetly keep us posted...i do know exactly what u are going through or went through...after school everyday i go home and sit at the computer or watch t.v


I was the same with you. In my secondary school, after went back from
school, my only activity was playing games. I never really put any effort
into my study.

Fast forward, right now I'm 24 and I'm going to graduate in this coming
May. Thinking back, I feel like kinda wasting a lot of time doing something
that does not contribute to my future.

If I can choose, I'll choose to do something that will help me to assist
me to achieve my goals in my life.

Find out what you want in your life. What do you really want to
achieve in your life?

You've plenty of free time as a student. So spend 1 hour everyday
into realizing your dreams and your goals. You will definitely create
amazing results in your life. :roll


----------

